# All The Live long Day...."Now departing on Track Two"!



## Meanderer

_The original Thread has been replaced with a new, fun Journey, on "Track Two".  It's time for fresh posts, so please add your favorite railroad pictures, cartoons, model train videos, stories and music, along the trip!  "All Ab-o-a-rd"!  Thanks!  - Meanderer......  _ _WELCOME_*  *_HOBOS!_


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Meanderer

I've been working on the railroad, just to pass the time away.........!


----------



## Meanderer

*Jim Croce - Railroad Song*


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash-Train of Love*


----------



## Meanderer

*Jimmie Rodgers - Waiting for a Train*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

*Garden Railroad Clip Show*


----------



## Meanderer

*Easter Bunny Train Rides at Strasburg Railroad (2015) [HD]*


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy's favorite picture!


----------



## Meanderer

CABOOSE CUSINE   From “CABOOSE” written by Mike Schafer
​"Cooking aboard a caboose was almost an art unto itself – and unfortunately it has become a lost art.  The need for cooking abilities was high during the era when crews literally lived aboard cabooses for two or three days at a time during a round trip over the division.  The need for culinary skills lessened as travel times were shortened and the number of eating establishments – “fast food” or otherwise – that were within a reasonable proximity of the railroad crew."

"Some restaurants are good some are not so good, and such was the case with caboose cooking.  As low man on the totem pole, the brakeman or flagman often was designated as chief cook and bottle washer unless the conductor had a penchant for cooking – and a few did.  Otherwise, for the flagman it was a baptism by fire: learn to cook or you and your fellow crew members would starve.  In an earlier era, mainline cabooses usually had ample refrigerator and storage space for foodstuffs.  It took a lot of food to keep a crew of two or three well fed during the course of a two or three day round trip out of a home terminal.  Crews were responsible for providing their own food, and they often did so with a respectable degree of creativity. "

"Undoubtedly, a lot of produce was acquired surreptitiously, such as when a train had to make an “inspection stop” that coincidentally was adjacent to a farmer’s cornfield – or even a chicken house.  Fresh eggs for breakfast; fresh chicken for dinner.  Some crews even came equipped with a shotgun or fishing tackle in hopes of tagging trackside delicacies like quail or snagging some bass or catfish from any creek bridges the train might happen to be stopped upon."

"Chester “Chet” French, a longtime conductor on the Illinois Central Railroad, recalls his days living and working in cabooses: “The cooking came in various degrees of quality” he snickered, the crew usually would buy groceries en route, and the flagman was usually chosen to prepare the food.  We had one conductor, Fred Carrithers, I worked with in the late 1970’s and early 1980,s who had found an old Dutch oven at an antique shop.  He put the contraption on top of the oil stove in the caboose and went to work.  Of course to make it work properly. We had to turn the oil stove up full bore; in the summertime this made the inside of the caboose unbearable.  But it made for some great food – baked pork chops, potatoes, corn and such.  He could actually bake rolls – you know the ones in the cardboard tube.

“On our run south (between Freeport and Clinton Illinois), we’d eat dinner somewhere between Minonk and Bloomington before tying up for the night at Clinton.  On our return trip the next morning, with a pot full of coffee, we’d always have more of the rolls he’d made the night before.  Before we turned the stove down, we’d boil water and then do the dishes.”  Chet went on to recall, “One Friday morning, Carrithers prepared an excellent breakfast of eggs, bacon and bread.  Then he discovered his entire crew - who was staring lustfully at the big mound of bacon –was Catholic.  He dipped his hand in some water and sprinkled it on the bacon.  “Swim, dangit, swim!” he said, blessing it into ‘fish’ so the guys could eat without guilt.”


----------



## Gaer

This is SO WONDERFUL!!!! Can you do Casey Jones?  When I was a tiny baby, my Dad used to sing that to me as a lullabye.  
When I was a kid, walking home from school, I'd wave every day to the conductor on the caboose!  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Meanderer

* life in a caboose *
"Here are a few detailed images from one of yesterday's caboose photos by Jack Delano. At the end I've added a few more photos from the same shoot. All were taken in January 1943 and are part of the collection of Farm Security Administration photos in the Library of Congress Prints and Photos Division."




{Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. The caboose is the conductor's second home. He always uses the same one and many conductors cook and sleep there while waiting for trains to take back from division points}


-------------

Here are a few more shots, all low-res digital images, from the same shoot.  The back door is open and, with the camera located a bit more to the right, you can see some of what's behind the stove.



{Caption: The Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. The caboose is the conductor's second home. He always uses the same one and many conductors cook and sleep there while waiting for trains to take back from division points}

The camera is much closer to the back of the car in this shot so you can see clothing piled up opposite the galley; this could be where the conductor sleeps.



{Caption: Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. The train pulling out of a yard  1943 Jan.}

You can see from this that one of the brakeman's jobs was to signal the engineer that it was ok to move the train.



{Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. After a short wait to let a passenger train go by, the train starts up again and the rear brakeman gives his OK signal as he hops on the caboose}

Final shot in this sequence.



{Caption: Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. The train going through the town to the yard which is two miles beyond}


----------



## Gaer

Again, THANK YOU SO MUCH forposting these!  I love them!!!!


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash - Casey Jones*


----------



## Gaer

Oh!  Thank you!  This must have touched a very old part of my brain, or my heart, because my eyes filled with tears.  Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Meanderer

*The Reel Story About Casey Jones*
_Watch the tail of the railroad hero "Casey Jones" but with a twist! _


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jujube

If you like trains, North Platte, Nebraska is the place to go.  You can go up in the Golden Spike Tower and look out at the largest train yards in the country.  Fascinating to watch all the activity.

North Platte was also where the troop trains stopped for a few hours.  Word would go out that a troop train was due in an hour and even if it was 2 a.m., the ladies would start making sandwiches and coffee and the girls would put on their prettiest dresses and get the phonograph loaded for dancing.   My dad had told me that his train had stopped there for a couple of hours and that he had had a "swell" time.  I looked through the photo books in the museum for an hour to see if I could find him.


----------



## Meanderer

jujube said:


> If you like trains, North Platte, Nebraska is the place to go.  You can go up in the Golden Spike Tower and look out at the largest train yards in the country.  Fascinating to watch all the activity.
> 
> North Platte was also where the troop trains stopped for a few hours.  Word would go out that a troop train was due in an hour and even if it was 2 a.m., the ladies would start making sandwiches and coffee and the girls would put on their prettiest dresses and get the phonograph loaded for dancing.   My dad had told me that his train had stopped there for a couple of hours and that he had had a "swell" time.  I looked through the photo books in the museum for an hour to see if I could find him.


What a great story!  Thanks jujube!


----------



## Meanderer

28 Railroad workers in Decatur, AL circa 1915.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Murder on the Orient Express





Dining Car on the Orient Express


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Train Horn/Whistle Compilation 10*


----------



## Pinky

@Meanderer This brings back old memories of childhood in Alberta. We lived a couple of blocks from the train tracks and spent a lot of time waiting for the sugar beet train to stop and fill the silo. The conductor and caboose man always waved at us. I wish I still had the flattened pennies we'd put on the tracks.


----------



## oldman

I have come to the conclusion that Meanderer has a love affair with trains. My wife and I travel the rails most every time we go to New York City. When I bought my Corvette, I bought it in Florida and brought it back to PA on the Auto-Train. It leaves Sanford and stops in Lawton, VA, which is about a 2-2 1/2 hour ride from there to my home.

Have you ever watched the movie “Runaway Train?” Good movie, but I wished they would have tamed some of the language.


----------



## Pinky

When I lived in Niagara Falls, I regularly took the Dayliner train to/from Toronto. It was much nicer than taking the Greyhound bus. I miss those trips.

I came to Toronto from Vancouver via train in '67 .. 3 days/nights in coach. That was some trip.


----------



## Meanderer

Train diagram orient express


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## peppermint

Where I was brought up..We had to go to school and go over the realroad tracks
I don't know if that little train house is still there....It was terrible when we were a little late to cross the tracks...We had to wait for the train to go on it's way....
Someone here may know where this is....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oldest toy train in the world.











https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...80-year-old-toy-train-thats-oldest-world.html


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Duster

Durango to Silverton Colorado Train


----------



## jujube

My first train trip was at 2 1/2 and it started a love affair (I actually remember the trip).

As a child, my grandma took me on a few train trips.  Loved them.  When I was five, my grandpa came to get me in Indiana and took me to Virginia on the train.  That was a disaster.

As a teenager, I traveled over 9000 miles in 3 months, all over Europe on a Eurail pass with my 14-year-old sister.  The love affair continued.

As an adult, I've only taken four train trips but I'd dearly love to take the long one across Canada.


----------



## Meanderer

*Neil Young and David Letterman Talk Lionel Trains*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Workers posing in front of unknown tunnel circa 1880


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash - Ridin' The Rails*


----------



## Meanderer

*Lonesome Whistle Boxcar Willie*


----------



## Meanderer

*Hobo Bill's Last Ride - Ride this train - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Meanderer

*J. Cash - Ride This Train Story 26 [Poor Valley, Virginia] {A.P. Carter}*


----------



## Meanderer

_*Southern Pacific - Neil Young & Crazy Horse*_


----------



## Meanderer

*NEW Neil Young Album COLORADO *


----------



## Duster




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra: “All Aboard!” (LINK)





*The Chairman of the Board was also the CEO of a million-dollar train collection.*





"The Sinatra collection and layout was not about owning the most toys. It was about fun. I never saw him more relaxed than when he was cleaning or oiling a locomotive or at the controls while four or five trains roared around his layout."

"During the holidays, Frank often had neighborhood kids in to not only look at but to actually operate his layout. The fact that some trains were occasionally damaged by the overly enthusiastic kids did not upset him. Perhaps he remembered his childhood."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Bunny Express!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Railroad Folklore Short: The New Brakeman





"Back, on a subsidiary of the Louisville & Nashville, a little wood-fired  4-4-0 was struggling up a long, steep grade with a heavy local freight. The engineer and the fireman worked mightily, and narrowly avoided stalling on several occasions. With the safeties lifting, and drivers fighting for grip, the little American finally crested the grade."

"At the top, the engineer leaned back on his seatbox, and breathed heavily, 'I thought we’d stall, and run away back down the hill for sure.”

“Nothing to worry about', beamed the new head-end brakeman. 'I went back and set all the brakes before we went up the hill!”


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

1918


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Buster Keaton's Train Ride




*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## drifter

Meanderer said:


> _The original Thread has been replaced with a new, fun Journey, on "Track Two".  It's time for fresh posts, so please add your favorite railroad pictures, cartoons, model train videos, stories and music, along the trip!  "All Ab-o-a-rd"!  Thanks!  - Meanderer......  _ _WELCOME_*  *_HOBOS!_


My goodness, a trip would be nice and welcome, wherever we're going.


----------



## Meanderer

PSRM Virtual Tour with Valley Flyer


----------



## Meanderer

Pacific Southwest Railway Museum: Cab Ride from Division to Campo


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## drifter

Back in the day I've waited many hours at this 7th Street crossing in
Wichita Falls. It was not a modern crossing as it today. The train parked
itself across 7th St. for 30 to 40 minutes each day, at going to school
time and about four-thirty in the afternoon. The city passed an ordnance
that it would be unlawful for pedestrians to go over, crawl under, or go
between the cars to get across the tracts after thirty-six people had lost
their lives doing just that. One train was the Texas Zephyr, which I rode several times.


----------



## Meanderer

Silent movies did some pretty crazy things with trains


----------



## Meanderer

Cab Ride Freight Train from Camperdown to Warrnambool - Australian Trains, Victoria


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Sheena Easton - 9 to 5 (Morning Train)*


----------



## Meanderer

*Boxcar Willie - Wabash Cannonball*
"Boxcar Willie was the fictional stage persona of Lecil Travis Martin, the country music legend who adopted an 'old-time hobo' style and had ten singles on the US Country charts in the early '80s.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## fmdog44

oldman said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Meanderer has a love affair with trains. My wife and I travel the rails most every time we go to New York City. When I bought my Corvette, I bought it in Florida and brought it back to PA on the Auto-Train. It leaves Sanford and stops in Lawton, VA, which is about a 2-2 1/2 hour ride from there to my home.
> 
> Have you ever watched the movie “Runaway Train?” Good movie, but I wished they would have tamed some of the language.


Is that the one with Jon Voight? Loved that movie.


----------



## Meanderer

Walking beside a railroad track
Richard D. Lackman, M.D. April 10, 2017 

Something about walking beside a railroad track
Induces fond nostalgia in my mind
As dusty memories come rushing back
No longer in obscurity confined

Is it the steel rails running to forever
Or ties so neatly spaced that lead me on 
And from my daily drudgery dissever
As to a kinder place I'm quickly drawn

Railroad tracks are pastoral and silent
Calm, enticing, lovely and serene
Taking me somewhere beyond the present
Outside my life and commonplace routine

The sweet smell of the creosote suffuses
Combining with the greenery nearby
Inducing relaxation as if muses
Were singing incantations to the sky

As images of stately windowed clubcars, 
Gondolas each with blackened hills of coal, 
Ride behind an engine named "Exemplar"
With syncopated hissing as she rolls

But not today as there are no trains running
On this decrepit long abandoned track
Just bees and moths and butterfly's all shunning
My shadow as it fills each rocky crack

And so I walk with no one else beside me
Absorbing this extraordinary scene
Leaving harsh reality behind me 
Engulfed in beauty most have never seen.


----------



## Meanderer

Cajon Pass Cab Ride


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

_My Luxurious Train Ride On The Rocky Mountaineer




_


----------



## drifter

The Texas Zephyr
by drifter - Jan 15, 2016


When I was growing up in north central Texas I walked to school every day. The most vivid memories I have of that time were those memories associated with junior high school and waiting on a passenger train to load and unload its passengers. Now the school I attended was about three and a half miles from my house and it took about an hour to walk if I just struck out and walked, which I couldn’t do that because I had to cross a railroad tracks. From my section of town there were two streets that crossed the tracks on the way up town and on across town to my school. One of those streets crossed the tracts far to the north of where I lived and that route added an extra half hour of walking time. The other route was Seventh Street, a major traffic artery to the east side of town where I lived and most mornings Seventh Street was blocked by a passenger train. I would wait on that train ten, fifteen, even twenty minutes each morning. Some boys in a hurry to cross would crawl under the train.

One morning as I stood by the tracts waiting for the train to load its passengers and move on, an ambulance came up on the blocked crossing. It sat there several minutes with its lights flashing and its siren wailing but the train did not move. Finally the driver turned around and went off to find another passage across the tracts. Another time, a boy about my own age became impatient and started to crawl under the train just as it lurched forward, moving. I held my breath and turned away because I had done this several times and I knew how hard it was to crawl under the train in a hurry. The boy didn’t make it. The train ran over his leg, severing it just below the knee. After that I was afraid to try again.

On my way to school most days the train blocking my path was a long silver train with a silver engine and a black streak that ran its entire length. It was the longest passenger train to come through our town. It was said to be one of the fastest trains on the tracts.

I would stand there beside those tracts, my lunch box in hand, looking at the people seated behind those windows staring back at me. Sometimes one of them would wave and I would wave back and I wondered to what far off destinations they were going. I could see myself seated behind those windows, in the club car, having my breakfast, impatient that the train did not get under way again, taking me to some distant place.

The newest trains had names and this sleek, shining train was the Texas Zephyr. One morning standing there looking in, I saw a porter in his neatly pressed uniform and his distinctive cap lean over and light the cigarettes of a gentleman and his lady. How I longed to ride that train.

Some years later, en-route to Ft. Lewis, Washington I rode the Texas Zephyr. The trip took almost four days and it was a royal experience. Out northwest of Denver the train struggled as we climbed ever higher, seeking out a pass that would let us cross over those majestic mountains. In Wyoming west of Laramie the train was halted by deep snow. We sat there one evening and all night waiting for a repair train to come from the west to clear the tracts. We got off the train and threw snowballs at each other and some of us walked back down the tracks several hundred yards and were amazed how steep the grade was. Off in the valley below we could see a herd of elk and a stream that ran through the valley and from where we stood the stream was no bigger than a string and there were a dozen shades of green among the grasses and the shrubbery and the trees and I marveled at such beauty and God’s grand creation.

I did not sleep that night, instead I played gin with some colonel‘s wife. We would play gin for an hour or so then get up and stretch our legs then play some more. Occasionally, the porter would come by to refresh our drinks and to light my cigar. All night there was a party-like atmosphere on the train with much drinking and singing and merry-making. The passengers got to know each other. At one point that night I got off the train again and walked forward to the engine. The engineer invited me up and he showed me around his domain there in the engine compartment and we talked a while. He told me about his job, how long it took to stop the train when he had a full head of steam and how boring it was to constantly keep his eyes on the track ahead of him. I asked him if he had ever seen anything on the tracks blocking his way. He said he’d seen trees pushed over on the tracks by rock slides and an occasional boulder on the tracts, and once a stalled vehicle. That had caused an accident; he had hit the stalled car but no one was hurt because its occupants had crawled out of the car when they saw him coming. He said he was gone from home days at a time and he didn’t like that. He gave me a different perspective on trains and railroading. Later that morning as we passed through a small town in Utah, I saw a small boy, lunchbox in hand, standing by the tracts peering in at us. I waved to him and he waved back. I could imagine what he might be thinking.

I rode the Texas Zephyr several times and it was always a grand experience, yet no other ride on the Zephyr was quite as memorable as that first journey. But that long silver streak with all its comfort and all its speed had somehow lost its mystique. My earlier memories faded and it became just another mode of transportation. Still, when I heard the railroad was retiring the Zephyr I was glad I had experienced those rides for I knew there would never be another.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe when I hit the Powerball.

https://uncommonmotors.com/jp-morgans-private-pullman-railcar/


----------



## Meanderer

Taking Amtrak Sleeper Across the US! California Zephyr Complete Review


----------



## Meanderer

Today on this April 14th, 2020....is the 155th Anniversary of Abraham Lincoln's assassination.

Epic Civil War Reenactment -- Lincoln's Funeral Train


----------



## Meanderer

B&O Railroad Museum TV Network: Lincoln's Funeral Train (April 2015)


----------



## Gaer

Duster said:


> View attachment 98827
> Durango to Silverton Colorado Train


Oh!  I took that ride!  Lived up there!  Beautiful scenic ride!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Rerailing-An-SD40-2-Locomotive.mpg


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Jack Delano's Color Photos of Chicago's Rail Yards in the 1940s  (LINK)

"Jack Delano was one of the photographers who worked in Roy Stryker’s Farm Security Administration photography program in the early 1940s, traveling the American countryside, photographing people and places with the stated goal of “introducing America to Americans.” In 1942 and ’43, Delano spent time in the rail yards of Chicago, documenting the busy freight hub and the countless workers who kept the trains running 24 hours a day. Some of his most striking images were made on Kodachrome color transparencies, wonderfully preserved in the Library of Congress today. Collected below, a handful of images from Chicago as it was some 75 years ago."


----------



## Gaer

RAIL SLANG:
ashcat:  a locomotive fireman
balling wire mecanic:  a man oflittle or no mechanical ability
ballast scorcher:  a speedy engineer
beanery queen: a waitress at the eatery
birdcage: brakeman's lantern
black diamonds: Locomotive coal
boxcar tourist:  hobo
charlot: caboose
drag:  high tonnage,low value cargo
in the ditch: wrecked or derailed
Johnson Bar:  reverse lever on a locomotive


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldman

I have had a lot of trips on the rails, but short trips to Philadelphia, New York City, Akron and from Florida to Lorton, Virginia when I brought my Corvette back from Florida. We left Sanford, Florida at 4:00 in the afternoon. We were showed to our berth and chose our dinner time. Dinner was very good. Later, we went down to the social car and had a little wine and a few horderves. I totally enjoyed sleeping on the train, waking up now and then and looking out the big window to see the small towns rushing by and wondering about the people who lived there.

In the morning, we woke up at about 5:30. I decided to shower. Huge shower, but what an experience showering while the train is rocking left and right as we venture down the rails. Next, breakfast. Again, very good. Next stop, Lorton, VA. We were due to arrive at about 8:30 a.m., but we were early arriving at about 7:45.

I would definitely do a trip across the U.S.


----------



## Aunt Bea

An 1896 promotional race between the Stearns Yellow Fellow bicycle racing team and The Empire State Express Engine 999 in Solvay NY.  The bicycle racing team was able to outpace the locomotive for approx. one-half mile reaching speeds of 45 miles per hour.  It was an interesting publicity stunt and did not mention the fact that The Empire State Express Engine 999 normally reached speeds in excess of 112 miles per hour on its run from Batavia NY to Buffalo NY.

An earlier trial run, however, nearly ended in tragedy as a previously unscheduled Delaware, Lackawanna & Western train approached rapidly from behind the unsuspecting sextuplet.  Fortunately, one of the riders turned around and noting the danger, shouted to his fellow riders.  They jumped onto the grass after hurling the bike and themselves out of the path of the approaching locomotive!


----------



## Meanderer

The Great Train Race 2017
This is footage taken from the front carriage of 3016s train in the Great Train Race on April 9th at Steamfest 2017 in the Hunter Valley, NSW Australia.


----------



## Meanderer

FINNIGIN TO FLANNIGAN
by Strickland Gillilan





Superintindint waz Flannigan;
Boss av the siction wuz Finnigin;
Whiniver the kyars got offen th' track
An' muddled up things t' th' divil an' back
Finnigin writ it to Flannigan,
Afther the wrick wuz all on agin:
That is, this Finnigin
Repoorted to Flannigan.

Whin Finnigin furst writ to Flannigan,
He writ tin pages-did Finnigin.
An' he tould jist how the smash occurred;
Full minny a tajus, blunderin' wurrd
Did Finnigin write to Flannigan
Afther the cars had gone on agin.
That's th' way Finnigin
Repoorted to Flannigan.

Now Flannigan knowed more than Finnigin-
He'd more idjucation-had Flannigan;
An' it wore 'm clane an' complately out
To tell what Finnigin writ about
In his writin' to Muster Flannigan.
So he writed this here: Masther Finnigin:
Don't do sich a sin agin;
Make 'em brief, Finnigin!"

Whin Finnigin got this from Flannigan,
He blushed rosy rid-did Finnigin;
An' he said: "I'll gamble a whole month's pa-ay
That it'll be minny an' minny a da-ay
Befoore Sup'rintindint-that's Flannigan-
Gits a whack at that very same sin agin.
From Finnigin to Flannigan
Repoorts won't be so long agin."

Wan da-ay on the siction av Finnigin,
On the road sup'rintinded be Flannigan,
A rail give way on a bit av a curve
An' some kyars went off as they made th' shwerrve.
"there's nobody hurted," sez Finnigin,
"But repoorts must be made to Flannigan,"
An' he winked at Mike Corrigan,
As married a Finnigin.

He wuz shantyin' thin, wuz Finnigin,
As minny a railroader's been agin,
An' his shmoky ol' lamp wuz burnin' bright
In Finnigin's shanty all that night-
Bilin' down his repoort was Finnigin
An' he writed this here: "Muster Flannigan:
Off agin, on agin,
Gone agin.-Finnigin."


----------



## Meanderer

Conductor & Engineer synchronizing time pieces....


----------



## Meanderer

Old Railroad Innovation

"There were fundamental questions to be answered. Should the flanges be on the inside of the wheels, or the outside? Should rails be of wood, iron, or of more permanent stone? Were steam locomotives practical for US. railroads? Should railroads minimize curvature at the expense of grades, or vice versa? Some of the best engineering minds of the day soon began devising answers. Jonathan Knight, a skilled mathematician and engineer, made calculations as to the rolling characteristics of railway vehicles and proposed a wheel with a slight taper to the tread-the shape still in general use. "





This bypassed section of the Camden & Amboy Railroad in New Jersey survived as an example of early 1830s railroad track. Like English iron rails of the time, they were supported by stone blocks, which made a sturdy but expensive railroad.      






Although initial costs were high, stone bridges were a better investment than timber ones because they required much less maintenance and were impervious to fire.


----------



## drifter

I've ridden many miles on the trains, too, many of them as an unwelcome guest. You have
to know when to get on and it's real good if you know when to get off.

A thousand miles away from home, waiting for a train.


----------



## oldman

I toured the train museum in Lancaster County, PA in Ronks, PA, which is located just outside of Strasburg, where the movie, "Witness" was filmed. I have a nice set of pictures from there that I shot, but here are a few from the museum.

Train Museum


----------



## oldman

Here in my County, we have what they call the "The Heritage Rail Trail." It goes on for 21 miles. My wife and I have toured the area of the train ride. It is very historical. During the ride, we stopped at a really small town named "Hanover Junction." Abraham Lincoln's train stopped there enroute to Gettysburg, which isn't far away at all from there. The train stopped there to take on water and Abe came out of the train to give a small speech to the citizens that came to see the President. This occurred post Civil War and he was on his way to Gettysburg to give his famous "Gettysburg Address." I remember having to learn that document during my sixth grade. 

Today, the Rail Trail is used as a recreational area (Bike riding and walking) as well as the train ride. Yes, the train still rides that rail that Abe Lincoln rode on. If you like history, like I do, you would truly enjoy this ride.

Rail Trail


----------



## Meanderer

"The Great Train Robbery" (1903)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## drifter

Ken N Tx said:


>


I'll bet that got someone a bump on the head. Did I see qthat in a movie?


----------



## Pinky

My longest train ride (3,000 miles) was in '67, Vancouver to Toronto on either Canadian National (CN) or Canadian Pacific (CP) .. can't recall as it was so long ago. Going through the Rockies was awesome.

Took an overnight train from Adelaide to Melbourne on The Overlander with my daughter in 2004. I was in the top bunk. Felt like I was in a salt shaker. Daughter slept well. Taking a shower on a moving train is quite a challenging experience.

Niagara Falls - Toronto on the Dayliner is a nice relaxing way to travel. I miss those train rides.


----------



## Meanderer

Starbucks Unveils New Mobile Coffee Shop on a Train Car in Switzerland


----------



## Meanderer

Osborne's Transport - Loading Hummers on Railcars


----------



## Meanderer

Full scale, Christmas layout!




picture, courtesy of @Pappy


----------



## Ken N Tx

Frank Sinatra had trains..


----------



## Gaer

Meanderer:  How do you do all this?  How do you get all these pictures?  Not just these, but, You have all these simultanious threads that are INCREDIBLE!    you're amazing!


----------



## oldman

Pictures from the Strasburg Railroad Museum (some are inside) just outside of Strasburg, Pennsylvania:


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Gaer

The last pictures #116  What is it; the yellow machine?  What does it do?


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

Gaer said:


> The last pictures #116  What is it; the yellow machine?  What does it do?


I think it's a maintenance car for repairing rails or ties.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

This is a picture of the Harrisburg RR station as it stands and is working today.


----------



## oldman

*AMTRAK now arriving. *


----------



## oldman




----------



## Gaer

Impressive!  The Pennsylvania!  I love old trains!


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Meanderer

@oldman Never been to the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania…  very nice!  Thanks!


----------



## oldman

Some of these old train stations and buildings that were used for different things have a lot of nostalgia value. Problem is that so many of them have disappeared. 

My Grandmother and Grandfather on my Mom's side were not rich or even well to do people. Every evening the trains would slowly go by the front of their home, which was maybe a 100 yards away. They would stop the engine up the rail a bit and take on water at a place called the "Scale Pond." Then, when they would restart, the engineer would slowly back up the train and then stop suddenly to go forward and this would bump the cars. The cars were loaded with coal from West Virginia and Kentucky and it would be piled high up over the top of the cars. When the cars would be bumped, some of the coal would fall onto the ground besides the track and when the train pulled away the area residents would go out to the tracks with their buckets and fill them with coal, so they would have coal to burn for the night.


----------



## oldman

Meanderer said:


> @oldman Never been to the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania…  very nice!  Thanks!


It's in Lancaster County. Just across the Susquehanna in Amish Country.


----------



## oldman

Amish travel by train. They don't like having their picture taken, so I had to be sneaky to grab this shot. I have to respect them. That's just what we do here.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

A newer Locomotive.


----------



## oldman




----------



## Old&InTheWay

I enjoyed every single one of these pictures. I have loved trains ever since I was a little kid. I get lost in reveries with all the pics. Last summer I attended a conference in Kansas City. People there thought I was a tad eccentric because I took the Amtrak sleeper. Love those trains.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


>


About a decade ago, this would have been my youngest grandson's favorite pic. He was *so* into Thomas!


----------



## Pinky

When I lived in South Australia, I visited a recreation of a recreated village called " Old Tailem Town". There was an old train sitting there that we went through. My Aussie ex's father had been a train conductor, so it was very interesting for him.

The station in Niagara Falls is a little old-fashioned station, reminescent of some of the images posted in this thread.


----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> View attachment 101229


@oldman   We will have to refer to you as Olomana....(Mountain) Great photos and stories! Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer

Old&InTheWay said:


> I enjoyed every single one of these pictures. I have loved trains ever since I was a little kid. I get lost in reveries with all the pics. Last summer I attended a conference in Kansas City. People there thought I was a tad eccentric because I took the Amtrak sleeper. Love those trains.


@Old&InTheWay  Thanks for your post, and welcome to Senior forums!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

In 2017 my sister and I took a group day trip with AAA. For the life of me I can't remember where we went but it was further north than northeast N.J. We went for lunch then took a ride on a steam engine train to get to a river boat tour. While waiting for the train to take us back, I went into their rest area and came upon some photos on the wall. I thought these were the coolest.


----------



## oldman

I think most every little boy had an electric train set back in the day. I had two American Flyers, one Lionel and one Marx. I had a really nice layout thanks to my genius dad. We would put two sheets of plywood together with green matting on top that came in a roll. We had working switches and even a few working cars. The one AF blew smoke as did the Lionel by putting some kind of drops into the stack.

We had a working crossing and a little village. We tore it down one day and sold everything. How foolish we were.

I like this:


----------



## Pinky

oldman said:


> I think most every little boy had an electric train set back in the day. I had two American Flyers, one Lionel and one Marx. I had a really nice layout thanks to my genius dad. We would put two sheets of plywood together with green matting on top that came in a roll. We had working switches and even a few working cars. The one AF blew smoke as did the Lionel by putting some kind of drops into the stack.
> 
> We had a working crossing and a little village. We tore it down one day and sold everything. How foolish we were.
> 
> I like this:


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Meanderer

LIFE'S RAILWAY TO HEAVEN - Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

HOBO DOCUMENTARY 1920's


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

My maternal grandfather was a welder for the Norfolk & Western for many years.  For the family of an employee, train travel was free.  My grandmother would put my mother and my two uncles on the train to their grandparents with tags tied onto their clothing telling the conductor where to put them off.  Lots of young children traveled alone back then; the conductors and porters kept an eye on them.


----------



## Meanderer

Train Play-ground


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jenny dreams of trains John Denver


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

"For those readers who are not aware, this cartoon refers to one of the first films shown in public, entitled “L’Arrivée d’un train en gare de La Ciotat.” (Arrival of a Train at La Ciotat)  It premiered in Paris in 1896 and sparked a myth that has lasted for over a century that people ran screaming from the theater when they saw the image of the train coming toward the audience. "


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


Yikes, how did I ever miss this one??


----------



## Meanderer

Head Wrightson Steam Engine 'Coffee Pot'  Loco No.17 at its original home of Seaham Harbour, County Durham, England. 






Lewin and Coffee Pot No.17 in steam at Seaham Harbour - c1950s


----------



## Meanderer

Coal for Shipment (filmed 1963) Seaham Harbour, County Durham


----------



## Meanderer

India Train Cars Transform into Makeshift Hospital


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Questionable Train Video


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Cinco De Mayo Lionel Trains style


----------



## Meanderer

Iowa Interstate 6988: Chillicothe Ride the Rails


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Life on the Rail in Hawaii


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> *Patti Page - Mama From The Train  (1956)*


My internet radio plays this song every other day and I loathe it.


----------



## Meanderer

Chattanooga Choo-Choo


----------



## Meanderer

City of New Orleans, Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Meanderer

Grateful Dead - Casey Jones


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Railroad Lounge Car


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*From A Railway Carriage*
Robert Louis Stevenson 

Faster than fairies, faster than witches,
Bridges and houses, hedges and ditches;
And charging along like troops in a battle
All through the meadows the horses and cattle:
All of the sights of the hill and the plain
Fly as thick as driving rain;
And ever again, in the wink of an eye,
Painted stations whistle by.
Here is a child who clambers and scrambles,
All by himself and gathering brambles;
Here is a tramp who stands and gazes;
And here is the green for stringing the daisies!
Here is a cart runaway in the road
Lumping along with man and load;
And here is a mill, and there is a river:
Each a glimpse and gone forever!


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - "Freight Train Boogie"


----------



## RadishRose

Track 2


----------



## RadishRose

Lonnie Donegan
lonniedonegan.com
Anthony James Donegan, known as Lonnie Donegan, was a British skiffle singer, songwriter and musician, referred to as the "King of Skiffle", who influenced 1960s British pop and rock musicians. Born in Scotland and raised in England, he was Britain's most successful and influential recording artist before The Beatles.Wikipedia


----------



## Pappy

Like father...like son.......


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

Talk about a one-track mind!

This is a full-size hand-built working replica of Lincoln's funeral train The Leviathon built by Dave Kloke over a ten year period and completed in 2009.


----------



## Meanderer

Ties that bind......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Three Wheelin'.....


----------



## Meanderer

Edward Thomas’s ‘Adlestrop’ (LINK)

Yes, I remember Adlestrop –
The name, because one afternoon
Of heat the express-train drew up there
Unwontedly. It was late June.

The steam hissed. Someone cleared his throat.
No one left and no one came
On the bare platform. What I saw
Was Adlestrop – only the name

And willows, willow-herb, and grass,
And meadowsweet, and haycocks dry,
No whit less still and lonely fair
Than the high cloudlets in the sky.

And for that minute a blackbird sang
Close by, and round him, mistier,
Farther and farther, all the birds
Of Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire.



"There isn’t a railway station at Adlestrop any more. It was closed in 1966 during the infamous Beeching cuts. In 2014, the year of the centenary of Thomas’s ‘visit’ there, local Adlestrop resident Ralph Price said: ‘We get lots of visitors who want to see the place as Thomas saw it, but, of course, he never did see it.’ He never got off the train, just passing through as he was. ‘And then they want to see the station, but that’s not there any more.’ But we have the poem. It’s inscribed on the bench that occupies the place where the station could be found, all those years ago."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Old Train Coming - Memorial Day Civil War tribute


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

1880's by Granger


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fuzzybuddy

Meanderer, I love the pics. I was in a real caboose only once, it was cool, and I wanted to get a job on the railroad. But looking at the art on the wall, I doubt  you could get away with that today.


----------



## Meanderer

History of Train Cabooses | The Henry Ford's Innovation Nation


----------



## Meanderer

Independence Day 2009 on the Midwest Central Railroad
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Birthday America - Patriotic Train Ride 2017


----------



## Meanderer

Interior of a railway carriage, showing several items of New Zealand Railways picnic equipment, ca. 1920s.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Fascinating Color Portrait Photos of American Women Railroad Workers During World War II (LINK)*


----------



## RadishRose

Chocolate Choo Choo


----------



## FastTrax

jujube said:


> If you like trains, North Platte, Nebraska is the place to go.  You can go up in the Golden Spike Tower and look out at the largest train yards in the country.  Fascinating to watch all the activity.
> 
> North Platte was also where the troop trains stopped for a few hours.  Word would go out that a troop train was due in an hour and even if it was 2 a.m., the ladies would start making sandwiches and coffee and the girls would put on their prettiest dresses and get the phonograph loaded for dancing.   My dad had told me that his train had stopped there for a couple of hours and that he had had a "swell" time.  I looked through the photo books in the museum for an hour to see if I could find him.





Meanderer said:


> What a great story!  Thanks jujube!



UP Bailey Yard (Largest railroad classification yard in the world) is on my bucket list.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailey_Yard



www.goldenspiketower.com






Live audio stream of UP Bailey Yard operations

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/27316

Any railfans with VHF high band capable scanners can monitor UP Bailey Yard operations on:

160.68   MHz Train dispatcher
161.325 MHz Crew dispatcher
160.35   MHz East hump operations
160.905 MHz West hump operations
161.115 MHz Eastbound run through tracks
161.445 MHz Westbound run through tracks


----------



## Treacle

RadishRose said:


>


I've never quite understood why their face's look as if they are about to hit a brick wall!!!!!


----------



## Pecos

The distant sound of a train is about as fine as the best music and I love it.

I had two trips on trains back in the 1960's:
From ElPaso, TX to San Diego (for Navy boot camp)
And from San Francisco, CA to Norfolk, VA for training.

I really enjoyed both trips, the food was good and I slept like a baby. The scenery was great.

On the trip from San Francisco to Norfolk we went through Chicago where we picked up about 30 sailors who had just gotten out of the Navy Brig and were headed to their new ships. That train trip really got wild when they came aboard. They drank everything on the train and bought more booze at every train stop.


----------



## FastTrax

Treacle said:


> I've never quite understood why their face's look as if they are about to hit a brick wall!!!!!



Zanti Misfit Railroad


----------



## Treacle

FastTrax said:


> Zanti Misfit Railroad
> 
> View attachment 115479View attachment 115479


Yipes Creepy


----------



## bowmore

For those of you who like illustrated stories, I have attached 3 stories of trips  I have taken on trains. I have also attached a slide show of some trains.


----------



## FastTrax

Steve on your next cab ride can you video it?


----------



## RadishRose

So far, I enjoyed your trip to New England, where I live. I've been to all the NE states by car at one time or another and I love it here.

Cool lobster hats, BTW!

Below is my favorite image of Vermont:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## FastTrax

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 115495
> View attachment 115496



Wow brings back memories, Cedar Hill To Oak Point or Bay Ridge on freight service and New Haven Station to GCT on passenger service.


----------



## FastTrax

www.thomasandfriends.com

www.ticketwebdowt.com

www.pennlive.com/life/2020/05/well-bust-my-buffers-thomas-the-tank-engine-is-75-years-old.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_the_Tank_Engine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodor_(fictional_island)

www.legacystation.com/thomas-the-tank-layouts

www.deadline.com/2020/05/michael-angelis-obituary-voice-thomas-the-tank-engine-1202947847/

www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/bus-train/thomas-the-tank-engine-train-japan









www.totallythomas.com/read/track-layouts


----------



## Pappy




----------



## FastTrax

www.nhrhta.org

www.abandonedrails.com/new-york-new-haven-and-hartford-railroad

www.abandonedct.com/2012/11/rail-yard.html

www.vizettes.com/kt/ct-rr-maps/index.htm

www.nashuacitystation.org/station/new-york-new-haven-and-hartford-railroad-company/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York,_New_Haven_and_Hartford_Railroad


----------



## FastTrax

www.oli.org

www.facebook.com/operation.lifesaver/

www.twitter.com/olinational?lang=en

www.vimeo.com/operationlifesaver

www.nrhs.com/programs/operation-lifesaver/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lifesaver



















This one is real


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash: I've got a thing about trains


----------



## Meanderer

Locomotive Man


----------



## RadishRose

I missed the impact by about a second, but as soon as I turned the corner, the train was up agaisnt the middle of a smashed in firetruck!  This was years ago on a very small road.


----------



## FastTrax

Trains can't stop on a dime and engines don't have steering wheels.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax

www.aar.org

www.facebook.com/FreightRail/

www.twitter.com/aar_freightrail?lang=en

www.aar.com/standards/MSRPs/MSRP-A1.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_American_Railroads


----------



## FastTrax

www.ttci.tech

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_Tecnology_Center,_Inc

www.facebook.com/WeAreTTCI/

www.sertc.org/about/our-facility/


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Meanderer

Railroad Handcar History  (LINK)


----------



## FastTrax

https://railroads.dot.gov

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Railroad_Administration

www.federalregister.gov/agencies/federal-railroad-administration

www.facebook.com/USDOTFRA/

www.c-span.org/organization/?21742/Federal-Railroad-Administration


----------



## FastTrax

www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1999-01-03-9901030307-story.html

www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?size=L











www.worldwiderails.com/35-of-the-best-model-railroad-layouts-and-clubs/

www.custommodelrailroads.com/cmr-train-bat.html






www.noch.com/en/product-categories/model-railways/large-preformed-layouts.html


----------



## FastTrax

www.modeltrainstuff.com/o-scale/

www.slatrains.com

www.walthers.com/

www.cbw-mrc.com











www.myhobbymodels.com/model-trains/ultimate-model-train-guide/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniatur_Wunderland


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax

www.up.com

www.uphs.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Union_Pacific_Railroad


----------



## FastTrax

www.uphs.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_Big_Boy_4014


----------



## FastTrax

www.uphs.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_DDA40X

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_6936

www.american-rails.com


----------



## FastTrax

Pappy said:


> View attachment 115581



Did that actually happen? If it did would you know what date and yard it happened at? TIA


----------



## FastTrax

www.nycsubway.org/wiki/Historical_Maps

www.pinterest.com/pin/50384089557631415/

www.nytransitmuseum.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway

www.thrillist.com/entertainment/new-york/the-nyc-subway-history-facts-and-secrets

www.thevintagenews.com/2018/07/11/nyc-subway-1970s/

www.forgotten-ny.com/2004/03/subways-the-way-they-oughtta-be-a-ride-on-early-ind-cars-from-the-1930s/

www.facebook.com/pg/nytransitmuseum/post/

www.gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/its-time-year-holiday-nostalgia-train-rides

www.aiga.org/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-and-the-new-york-city-subway


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax

Just another day on the Funny Farm Railroad


----------



## FastTrax

More antics, mishaps and faux pas on the Funny Farm Railroad


----------



## FastTrax

Had enough?


----------



## hellomimi

I have a story about Rr tracks that my sibs and I chuckle when we tell them. We had a dark green Plymouth, my parents bought second hand. The car was a prima donna such that sometimes it'll run smoothly, other times it just won't. One time, it was packed with us, 4 kids, mom and our family driver, Tony. I don't remember having seat belts, we were always packed like sardines. hehehe  As we were crossing the tracks, P played dead in the middle of the tracks. Tony kept on trying to make it start and mom was getting antsy. The train was coming in less than 10 minutes. While mom was panicking, us kids were just giggling unmindful of death. We love to mimic mom when she panics. All of a sudden, in the nick of time, P started and we got to the other side unscathed. Moral lesson ~ don't buy a Plymouth(!?) 

Whenever I see cartoons of one tied to Rrt, then saved by the hero before train comes, I say BTDT ; )

P.S. @FastTrax, I beg your indulgence. Now back to regular programming.


----------



## FastTrax

hellomimi said:


> I have a story about Rr tracks that my sibs and I chuckle when we tell them. We had a dark green Plymouth, my parents bought second hand. The car was a prima donna such that sometimes it'll run smoothly, other times it just won't. One time, it was packed with us, 4 kids, mom and our family driver, Tony. I don't remember having seat belts, we were always packed like sardines. hehehe  As we were crossing the tracks, P played dead in the middle of the tracks. Tony kept on trying to make it start and mom was getting antsy. The train was coming in less than 10 minutes. While mom was panicking, us kids were just giggling unmindful of death. We love to mimic mom when she panics. All of a sudden, in the nick of time, P started and we got to the other side unscathed. Moral lesson ~ don't buy a Plymouth(!?)
> 
> Whenever I see cartoons of one tied to Rrt, then saved by the hero before train comes, I say BTDT ; )
> 
> P.S. @FastTrax, I beg your indulgence. Now back to regular programming.



hellomimi, how are you doing? hello fasttrax i'm fine how are you doing? I know, don't quit my day job, seriously though feel free to contribute. Meanderer started this thread and I'm quite sure he set it up for all to enjoy and contribute. You know how us foamers are. Lol.


----------



## hellomimi

My apologies to @Meanderer and @FastTrax. I didn't realize who started this thread. 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Meanderer

Well done, @hellomimi and @FastTrax.  I post railroad pictures, cartoons, music, poems, history as well as videos.  My concern is that a flood of videos all at once seems to derail things a bit.  Feel free to post, just slow the pace some, so folks can spend time digesting them.  Thanks for your interest & expertise, but I don't want to see this thread become a "bullet" train!


----------



## FastTrax

Meanderer please accept my sincerest apologies for misleading another member about your rules and more so derailing a thread is a serious violation of some sites TOS and it will not happen again. You have my word on that. Thanks for the warning. GOD bless.


----------



## hellomimi

FastTrax said:


> You know how us foamers are. Lol.


I had to check what a foamer is. I learned something new today. Merci!


----------



## FastTrax

hellomimi said:


> My apologies to @Meanderer and @FastTrax. I didn't realize who started this thread.
> Enjoy your weekend!



Please hellomimi you do not have to apologize to me for anything. I am just a member here, not a moderator or administrator but like you just a member hopefully in good standing. Feel free to apologize to the OP if you see fit. Be blessed and again I apologize if I mislead you in any way shape or form about posting  on the OP's personal thread. And here I thought I was doing a good thing, strange.


----------



## Meanderer

FastTrax said:


> Meanderer please accept my sincerest apologies for misleading another member about your rules and more so derailing a thread is a serious violation of some sites TOS and it will not happen again. You have my word on that. Thanks for the warning. GOD bless.


@FastTrax , my friend, I welcome any and all to post in this thread, I used the term "derail" only in the railroad way.  I am only a member here as well.  There were just too many posts all at once.   I'm not angry.


----------



## Meanderer

FastTrax said:


> Please hellomimi you do not have to apologize to me for anything. I am just a member here, not a moderator or administrator but like you just a member hopefully in good standing. Feel free to apologize to the OP if you see fit. Be blessed and again I apologize if I mislead you in any way shape or form about posting  on the OP's personal thread. And here I thought I was doing a good thing, strange.


So many posts at once caught me off guard.  They were a little too much of a good thing.  No apology needed.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## FastTrax

www.legendsofamerica.com/we-renogang/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reno_Gang


----------



## Pappy

Well....crap.....


----------



## jerry old

I remember, not well-but I remember, three spindly-legged boys slipping the
bounds of our parents arriving where a hugh black coal eating beast set breathing fire.
We could not see the fire, but we knew it breathed fire as steam came from it's
inside parts, pushed out above the wheels.  
A monster, impervious to all things.  It was paused now, resting-but any moment
it would awaken and go where it choose.

We dared each other to get closer, none did.

That was 1945-46, I remember, can't recall the other two boys, of why we were
at the train station.  I recall the parents arriving, grapping us, giving us a thumping, then dragging us away.    (I was four or five)


----------



## jerry old

I had never realized how limited the vision was for the engineers of the train.
It really is not big deal as they only need to see straight ahead. (?)

Watching the people cars get demolished makes you wonder:  'What were they thinking.'  The wonder is that many of these people survive.

That must be a topic of grave concern to engineers.  
I watched the collusion until my belly got all 'scrunched up.'

I have no idea of how the RR Crossings could be made safer in urban areas.
People are going to race the  engine-don't know, guess it is human nature. 

Have a comment on the rural RR Crossings, post later.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Hank Williams-Devil's Train


----------



## RadishRose

artist Peregrine Heathcote


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal

The last day of steam on British Rail


----------



## SeaBreeze

*



			Middleton, The World’s Oldest Operating Railway 




Click to expand...

*


> The Middleton Railway in Leeds has been chugging along for the past 260 years, longer than any other railways in the world. It was established by an Act of Parliament in 1758 to transport coal from the collieries of Middleton to the factories of Leeds. At that time, rails were made of wood and although steam engines were being used in industries to drive blast furnaces and pump water from mines, nobody had incorporated one on wheels yet.



https://www.amusingplanet.com/2020/08/middleton-worlds-oldest-operating.html


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.amusingplanet.com/2020/08/middleton-worlds-oldest-operating.html


260 years!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*The Wuppertaler Schwebebahn Railway is a suspension railway in Wuppertal, Germany. It's the oldest electric elevated railway with hanging cars in the world, and began operation in 1901.

This video from 1902 has an uncanny surreal feel to it, blending together the past and the future. It was recently enhanced and upgraded by the Museum of Modern Art in New York. I found it to be mesmerizing!






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Schwebebahn*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

3 doors down - Train
Scenes from the movie "Unstoppable" that has been inspired by true events.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Let The Train Blow The Whistle


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*The - PUMPKIN - Train.......*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *The Wuppertaler Schwebebahn Railway is a suspension railway in Wuppertal, Germany. It's the oldest electric elevated railway with hanging cars in the world, and began operation in 1901.
> 
> This video from 1902 has an uncanny surreal feel to it, blending together the past and the future. It was recently enhanced and upgraded by the Museum of Modern Art in New York. I found it to be mesmerizing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Schwebebahn*


This was fascinating! Even more, watch the side-by-side video 1902- 2015 (I think). Amazing, the changes to the buildings and landscape. Nice find!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ride the Ghost Train  *(click on picture to enlarge)*


----------



## Meanderer

*Halloween Train from I Love Toy Trains - All Aboard!*


----------



## bowmore




----------



## Meanderer

*OLD SCHOOL TECHNO|TRAIN TRAVEL  1940*


----------



## jerry old

I really miss those old smoking engines and the  Woo, Woo of them in the night.


----------



## Meanderer

*Trains in the Night*


----------



## Meanderer

Check out this LINK to "
"Feline King Kong Attacks New York"  " Video.....Quite an ACTION layout!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Subway surprise! Thanksgiving dinner served on L train​


----------



## Meanderer

_Back to the Future Part 3 - Train Ride to the Future (1990) _​


----------



## Meanderer

Lay-over........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Pittsburgh Industrial Railroad_​



​


----------



## Meanderer

Chuck Berry - Downbound Train​A great song by Chuck Berry. Released in december of 1955.

"He's such a brilliant, witty lyricist. That line "Then out of the distance there came a YELL, 'ha ha' said the devil we're nearing HOME." Now, "home" doesn't rhyme with "yell" and Chuck knows it. But he makes you think, "what does rhyme with "yell" and also starts with the letter H. He's clever, that Chuck Berry, very clever".


----------



## Meanderer

2012 Christmas - Santa Train by Patty Loveless​


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - The train​This song was recorded in 1969 and was featured in the 1970 Reprise album "Watertown".


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chicago Commuter Holiday Train
.


----------



## bowmore

This photo was taken on the White Pass and Yukon Railway. It was featured on their website as "Passing Steam". I lucked out to get the reflection at just the right time.


----------



## Meanderer

bowmore said:


> This photo was taken on the White Pass and Yukon Railway. It was featured on their website as "Passing Steam". I lucked out to get the reflection at just the right time.View attachment 141411


"Ships that pass in the night, and speak each other in passing,
Only a signal shown and a distant voice in the darkness;
So on the ocean of life we pass and speak one another,
Only a look and a voice, then darkness again and a silence".

The Theologian's Tale; Elizabeth, Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Meanderer

BIG BOY 4014 "Ballad of the Big Boy" (The Altar Billies) ROCKABILLY/bluegrass Union Pacific​


----------



## Meanderer

Fox - The Runaway Train​


----------



## Meanderer

Like cheese, trains get better with age!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

A marketing genius with a great name brought us, Phoebe Snow.  Earnest Elmo Calkin's marketing philosophy turned us all into modern consumers.      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earnest_Elmo_Calkins









_"Why would you want last year’s handbag when this year’s handbag is so much more attractive?" He asked, "Does there seem to be a sad waste in this process? Not at all. Wearing things out does not produce prosperity. Buying things does."_ - Earnest Elmo Calkins


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy

Meanderer said:


> HOBO DOCUMENTARY 1920's



WOW...One hundred years ago...in fact double wow as this was just 20 years before I was born. 

This is one of the most interesting albeit sad documentaries I ever seen.  I am grateful for your sharing. 

Thank You


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy

The first U.S. patent given for a railroad crossing gate dates back to August 27th, 1867, and was awarded to J. Nason and J.F. Wilson of Boston Massachusetts.


I seem to recall these railroad/crossing signs began being replaced with R/R signs as a means to conserve paint during WWII...however I haven't found a source for conformation.    Please post if you know.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Stop This Train - _John Mayer_


----------



## Meanderer

The Train That Carried My Girl From Town​


----------



## Lara

WWII Railway Train Car Tiny House Work of Art


----------



## Meanderer

@Lara  Thanks for this amazing bit of magic!  It was such fun to go on the tour of this tiny guest house!


----------



## Hapiguy

Lara said:


> WWII Railway Train Car Tiny House Work of Art



I love it !   Totally incredibly and fantastically beautiful tiny house.   and a lovely and very talented couple. 

@Lara   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lara

Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did! It's located in Fort Collins Colorado. A website called "laughing squid" posted some still photography shots and a few comments if you scroll all the way down.
https://laughingsquid.com/world-war-ii-railroad-car-tiny-house/


----------



## Dana

How did I miss this thread! I love trains.


----------



## Hapiguy

Lara said:


> Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did! It's located in Fort Collins Colorado. A website called "laughing squid" posted some still photography shots and a few comments if you scroll all the way down.
> https://laughingsquid.com/world-war-ii-railroad-car-tiny-house/



Extremely interesting...thank you for the url


----------



## Hapiguy

Dana said:


> How did I miss this thread! I love trains.



Wonderful video and story...thank you for sharing...I love old trains too


----------



## Lara

_*This Train is Bound For Glory...Johnny Cash*_


----------



## horseless carriage

Some boys get a train set for Christmas and that kicks off a life long love of trains. Some boys go on to great things while others go on to building and expanding that first train set. Some boys that go on to great things never forget that train set, so that, when they retire they have enough money to build a model railway like no other. Some boys are called Rod Stewart.


----------



## JonDouglas

Deleted


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Tornado 101.6mph run 15th May 2017​


----------



## Meanderer

60163 Tornado hits 101.6 mph 12th April 2017 Extended Report​


----------



## Meanderer

Jim Croce - Railroad Song​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - "Wabash Cannonball"​


----------



## Meanderer

All Aboard the Spring Train!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Spring Steam Train Southern Pacific 2472​


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Meanderer

_Art Deco's Impact on Railroads_​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Black River & Western Easter Bunny Express 3/27/21​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

"Great Big Rollin Big Boy 4014" * The Altar Billies * (Rockabilly, Americana, Union Pacific RR)​


----------



## Meanderer

The Surf Line - America's Rail Success Story!​


----------



## Meanderer

_*PURPLE TRAIN......*_




_*PURPLE TRAIN......*_
Top Thrill Dragster Purple Train (Parody of Purple Rain)
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

_Jason Aldean - Night Train (Lyric Video)_​


----------



## Meanderer

Today high-speed trains are comparable to air travel in price and door-to-door speed for shorter journeys. But decades ago locomotives faced fierce competition from air planes and private cars. Then came Japan’s bullet trains.


----------



## Meanderer

The long, disheartening decline of passenger rail in the U.S. may be turning around, thanks in part to the ambitious efforts of a new high-speed train service in Florida called Brightline (soon to renamed Virgin Trains, connecting Miami to Orlando on fast, luxurious new trains. But can this service survive long enough to convince Americans to take trains more often?


----------



## Meanderer

Freight Train Elizabeth Cotton,who wrote it​


----------



## JonDouglas

What could be more enjoyable to a railfan than being tableside to a minty-fresh, old GP?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas

Standoff:


----------



## Meanderer

The Standoff....very Norman Rockwell-ish


----------



## Meanderer

Copenhagen /Denmark - BIKES STAND AT NORREPORT TRAIN STATION.​


----------



## Pappy

Old photo when the trains ran though my hometown. This is south of Norwich, NY. Tracks on left were the O and W, tracks on right were the Lackawanna RR.


----------



## 911

I was driving in western Pennsylvania a few weeks ago and got hung up at a railroad crossing. I was by myself, so just for the fun of it, I thought that I would count the cars. Counting only the cars and not the 3 engines, (no caboose), I counted 79 cars. I estimated their speed at about 20-25 mph. It took awhile, but I finally was able to cross those tracks.


----------



## Meanderer

Car Stopped by Guard at Railroad Crossing, August 1939 ...​


----------



## Meanderer

Backyard Railroad Crossing Signal and Gate Test Run Complete.​


----------



## FastTrax

911 said:


> I was driving in western Pennsylvania a few weeks ago and got hung up at a railroad crossing. I was by myself, so just for the fun of it, I thought that I would count the cars. Counting only the cars and not the 3 engines, (no caboose), I counted 79 cars. I estimated their speed at about 20-25 mph. It took awhile, but I finally was able to cross those tracks.



Hey 911, you wanna see fast stack trains? check out the BNSF North and South Transcon Routes





















OOPS: Not one BNSF Stack. Back to the drawing board or the extra board?

Not a BNSF Transcon  but a fast UP triple DPU "Distributed Power Unit" intermodal.

Bring lunch.


----------



## FastTrax

Meanderer said:


> The long, disheartening decline of passenger rail in the U.S. may be turning around, thanks in part to the ambitious efforts of a new high-speed train service in Florida called Brightline (soon to renamed Virgin Trains, connecting Miami to Orlando on fast, luxurious new trains. But can this service survive long enough to convince Americans to take trains more often?



Passenger rail service in Florida is well on it's way to becoming a viable part of Southeast America's rail transportation system since Brightline a/k/a All Aboard Florida a/k/a Virgin Express and Sunrail are expected to be fully built out by 2025. Now if AMTRAK would work out it's Tampa Station reverse move to the S Line dilemma and completely abandon the Lakeland to West Palm Beach service and reach an agreement with FEC to obtain trackage rights from Jacksonville to Miami then reinstitute it's Jacksonville to Los Angeles Route after the Big Bayou Canot tragedy all would be right with the world.

Brightline has trackage rights and is controlled by FEC dispatch and movement bureau utilizing it's existing legacy cab control signal system and Wabtec PTC but has temporarily curtailed it's MIA to WPB service due to COVID-19 but still building out the Cocoa to OIA Branch. The Brightline trainset is the diesel equivalent to the almost retired AMTRAK Acela trainset. If you desire to be treated like a pampered poodle then Brightline is the way to go.











www.gobrightline.com/people-culture

www.fecrwy.com

www.fecrs.com/information.html

www.wdwnt.com/2020/05/brightline-high-speed-railway-lays-track-to-orlando-international-airport/

www.floridatoday.com/story/news/2021/05/19/brightlines-orlando-south-florida-rail-expansion-now-more-than-50-complete/5096576001/

www.local10.com/news/local/2021/05/20/the-brightline-train-from-miami-to-orlando-is-almost-here/

www.progressiverailroading.com/high_speed_rail/news/Brightline-completes-first-half-of-orlando-high-speed-rail-construction--63536

www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/florida-east-coast-railway-opens-new-train-dispatch-center-300113656.html

www.railroad-frequencies.com/state/florida/florida-east-coast-railway/

www.insidethemagic.net/2021/04/brightline-station-disney-ad1/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brightline

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Group

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_East_Coast_Railway

Brightline Miami, Fort Lauderdale and West Palm Beach Station security, operating and administration frequencies are:

WQZC703
160.425 MHz (NXDN) Miami
160.245 MHz (NXDN) Fort Lauderdale
160.485 MHz (NXDN) West Palm Beach

FEC frequencies for Brightline Train control

160.53 MHz Road
160.77 MHz Dispatch
160.65 MHz MOW
161.01 MHz Bowden Yard-FEC Only North of Cocoa Interchange
161.01 MHz Hialeah Yard-FEC/Brightline Cocoa Interchange South to MIA and East to OIA





















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS97kwoDSHg


----------



## Meanderer

Brightline Name Meaning: What Makes It Special​The name Brightline attracts liveliness, gentleness and tenacity.

Letter Analysis​
BB's are naturally adaptable, easy-going and cheerful, always paying attention to small details.RThe karma of the letter R is all the rare journeys one is blessed to experience in life.IAn inward perspective into the 'I' unveils a bossy and dutiful outlook, as this is someone who is more drawn to rational than emotional aspects.GWith 'G' resonating with the energy of the number 7, these people being prone to an interest in spirituality, as well as develop a heightened sense of intuition.HThe source of the 'H' revolves around life principles such as the importance of respecting others before demanding respect.TIn an unbalanced state, the 'T' is quickly influenced by others and tends to underestimate their own powers.LThe vibration of 'L's answers well to people who have enthralling personalities, when it comes to social circumstances.IThe I's upright position is an allegory of resistance and strive for new horizons through self-reliance and sufficiency.NThe N's romantic expression is beyond demanding and so it is complicated to find the right partner.EThis letter projects family ideals like devotion and honesty, as these are viewed as stepping stones for family peace.
Life Lesson & Challenge: In the case of the name Brightline, since the first vowel is 'I', the life lesson deals with this person understanding how honest thinking paves the way to success, whilst the life challenge relates to accepting that they need to make sacrifices for their health.
Spirituality Charge: Impressive


----------



## FastTrax

911 said:


> I was driving in western Pennsylvania a few weeks ago and got hung up at a railroad crossing. I was by myself, so just for the fun of it, I thought that I would count the cars. Counting only the cars and not the 3 engines, (no caboose), I counted 79 cars. I estimated their speed at about 20-25 mph. It took awhile, but I finally was able to cross those tracks.



Sorry 911. Let's try this again.

Enjoy.











www.bnsf.com

Massive Fast BNSF Transcon Stack Trains

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNSF_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Transcon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Transcon

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/bnsf-railway/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JonDouglas

Local Rail Yard Fly-By:


----------



## FastTrax

Where is that monster at????????????????


----------



## Meanderer

80 years later: a high-speed train passing under one of the venerable interlocking towers of Milano Centrale, Italy — See the first comment for some history and more images of its seven signal boxes





"From its opening in 1931 up until 1984 the approximately 600 switch points, hundreds of signals among home, departure, shunting, etc. and countless track circuits of the Milano Centrale station were watched and worked by an army of more than 130 people in 7 different signal towers, 2 of which were of the bridge type across tracks. The most complex routes took up to 3 minutes to be set up and locked, for a maximum total of about 500 trains per day".

"The seven interlocking towers were "numbered" from A to H (G never existed), interlocking tower A (_Cabina A_) being the closest to the famous cast iron vaults of the station (see also this one). The other bridge-type tower was letter C, which also was the main one from which every routing order was sent, and it was almost exactly in the middle of the whole complex. Signal boxes D and E are quite symmetrical small towers protruding from two single storey buildings positioned mid-way at the two sides of the track yard. Finally signal boxes B, F, and H are or were smaller standalone boxes: only signal box F survives today, whereas B has disappeared since decades and was more or less located were now stands the current modern interlocking tower, and H was demolished just some years ago during upgrade works for high-speed services".  (Read More)


----------



## JonDouglas

FastTrax said:


> Where is that monster at????????????????


If you are referring to the aerial yard photo I posted, the yard is in Deerfield, MA, at coordinates 42.5704554339882, -72.56703366187165.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

I Made a Train for the 4th of July - Independence Day Special


----------



## Meanderer

Disneyland Paris Steam Trains ride again July 2020


----------



## Meanderer

The OLD PATAGONIAN EXPRESS: Epic STEAM TRAIN Ride in Patagonia, Argentina 

"All aboard the OLD PATAGONIAN EXPRESS! Today we take you one of the most epic train journeys in the world, made even more famous by Paul Theroux's 1979 account "The Old Patagonian Express", where he sought to ride trains all the way from his hometown in Massachusetts all the way down to Argentina".


----------



## horseless carriage

The poignancy of this photo is so moving. The train is just leaving, the ladies wondering if their loved ones will ever return.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Meanderer

AN Tasrail Promotional Video, 1990.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

ABC 7ZR: "A Tale from the Track" (1993)
July 1993 marked 15 years since the cessation of the Tasman Limited, and ABC Radio 7ZR's Chris Neilson hosted a special segment of archive news and interviews to mark the occasion. In "A Tale from the Track", Bill Brundle narrates a brief history of the service in a segment prepared by DVRPS historian Dennis Hewitt.


----------



## Meanderer

A nice short doco about The Derwent Line in Tasmania


----------



## Meanderer

The driver's cabin of the biggest locomotive ever made in the USA (AKA the "Big Boy")


----------



## Meanderer

Street Running Train Causes Road Rage, Huge CSX Freight Trains On Main Street, LaGrange Kentucky


----------



## bowmore

Fillmore & Western RR Fillmore CA


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva

This was the train I got off for a 15 minute break on my way to Orlando. It was a nice, comfortable ride and I had the best seat mate. We had such a good time. The ride was almost 24 hours for me and even longer for her.


----------



## Pecos

Back in 1961, I took the train from San Francisco across country to Norfolk, Va. It was a pleasant trip and I remember that the food in the dining car was quite good. I did change trains in Chicago and that station was huge. I sleep quite well on trains.


----------



## Meanderer

Rescue Train Swept off the Tracks by the 1935 Labor Day Hurricane      

"On September 2, 1935, a powerful hurricane slammed into the middle Florida Keys. Known as the Labor Day Hurricane, it was the first Category 5 storm to strike the United States in recorded history. The hurricane claimed at least 485 lives, including about 260 World War I veterans working on a section of the Overseas Highway in a federal relief project".  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Ghost Train Is Coming!​


----------



## bowmore

For my wife's birthday, we took a private rail car trip from Seattle to Los Angeles. There were 2 cars attached to the back of the AMTRAK Coast Starlight. There were 2 cars and only 8 passengers. I have attached the story.


----------



## Meanderer

Trains in the Mountains of West Virginia​


----------



## Meanderer

_Louis Prima - Night Train ('57)_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash  -  Hey Porter & Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Bretrick

On the West Coast of Tasmania there is one of the worlds great undiscovered railway trips.
Going from Queenstown to the small harbourside town of Strahan.
The railway was constructed in 1896.
The Mt Lyell No 1 Steam Engine was build the same year in Glascow and sent - dismantled - to Macquarie Harbour - Strahan.
The Number 1 engine was used to haul copper ore from the MT Lyell Copper Mine to be shipped to Europe through the port.
Because of the mountainous terrain, a system was devised to allow the ore train to negotiate the inclines and as a braking system on the down slopes.
Called an ABT Rack and Pinion System. It was developed by Swiss Engineer, Dr Roman  Abt.




The Rail line closed down in 1963 and fell into disrepair.
Some very committed locals lobbied the Government to provide funding for restoration works and having been granted $20 Million work was completed in 2002.
The restoration was a monumental feat with 42 bridges across the Queen and King Rivers needing reconstruction.
December 2002 saw the first trip along the Railway since 1963.
There are not many videos of the restored Engine and Railway Trip but here are two.


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas in Paradise: A look at the Strasburg Railroad and Red Caboose Motel


----------



## RadishRose

The worlds fastest steam locomotive. 126mph in 1938


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose 
This piece first broadcast on 3 Jul 2013. Televised on UK's regional television ITV Central. Programme (Program) -- ITV News Central.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose
> This piece first broadcast on 3 Jul 2013. Televised on UK's regional television ITV Central. Programme (Program) -- ITV News Central.


Very cool!


----------



## bowmore

The owners of the Fillmore and Western tourist RR have retired. The Ventura County Commission has selected a new operator, Sierra Northern.
A sister company, Mendocino Railway, will operate tourist trains on the line if it determines it's cost effective to do so. Or it might choose not to operate on the line.
I would be sad if they do not run tourist trains. I loved being a car attendant, helping people on and off the trains and punching tickets.


----------



## Meanderer

Shoestring white Christmas


----------



## Meanderer

Hobo Bill's Last Ride  Merle Haggard


----------



## Meanderer

_John Prine Hobo Song_


----------



## RadishRose

The New Haven railroad





LOL, no where near the northern lights!


----------



## JB in SC

We have a local shortline that runs a Christmas train every year. The locomotives are in green livery so looks very cool.


----------



## Verisure

Rail travel in India:


----------



## Verisure

The M-497 jet-powered locomotive:


----------



## Meanderer

South Carolina Railroad Museum


----------



## Verisure

*Every boy's aspiration:  *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Verisure

*Hostel in Nora, Sweden:*


----------



## RadishRose

1936 Willys 77 Sedan and the City of San Francisco Streamliner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Verisure

*I need some help here, please:

*

  https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=243bac20fa13


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


Crack salesmen!!!!

Could that be @horseless carriage's wife, behind the sign, left of center, with the blue hat and blue feather?


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose
Oct. 8, 1936. "H.O. Harrison Pontiac -- 'crack salesmen' and wives 'Going East' on streamliner _City of San Francisco_."
Shorpy Historical Picture Archive :: Crack Salesmen: 1936 ...​Large Picture  (scroll to see)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose
> Oct. 8, 1936. "H.O. Harrison Pontiac -- 'crack salesmen' and wives 'Going East' on streamliner _City of San Francisco_."
> Shorpy Historical Picture Archive :: Crack Salesmen: 1936 ...​Large Picture  (scroll to see)


Super photo. I love Shorpy......Thanks!


----------



## Geezer Garage

"Sometimes I feel, like a driven wheel"   Mike


----------



## Meanderer

Train wheels’ conical shape​"If you don’t know already, you might be a little surprised to learn that many (not all) trains’ wheels are not _perfectly_ cylindrical; they are, in fact, conical!"

"Train wheels are not _entirely_ conical, of course, otherwise they would be unable to run (duh!), but they are actually not perfectly cylindrical either."

The most critical advantage that _slightly_ conical wheels (in trains) have is that they can rotate at slightly different speeds, while cylindrical ones can’t (at least not as smoothly as conical ones).

"You see, when a conical wheel turns, it slides to the larger part of the cone on the outside wheel and the smaller part on the inside wheel."


----------



## Sliverfox

Skipped reading  all the threads to mention these sites.
Roadside America in Shartlesville Pa. which is a large model train set up open to the public.

Steamtown National Historic  Site   near Scranton, Pa.
When we were there they were restoring a few engines.
Had a working turn table .

Corry, PA used to manufacture Climax  train engines.
They recently  recovered an old  one &  are restoring it.
The Erie  News had an article on it last week.


----------



## Meanderer

Hawaiian Railway Extra


----------



## Meanderer

This is a story, that starts in the middle.  We don't know how the fella ended up dying along side the railroad tracks.  We also never learn how the story ends....our hope is that the rider, who helps out the dying man, ends up finding and caring for his wife, Rose and family.  I hope he did.

Johnny Cash - Give My Love To Rose


----------



## Meanderer

Patti Page - Mama From The Train  (1956)


----------



## Meanderer

@Pinky
BBC's Great Canadian Railway Journeys "Calgary"  S01 EPISODE 10/15


----------



## Meanderer

The Day The Gauge Changed​"The completion of the transcontinental railroad in 1869 was not the only amazing feat of American railroad engineering in history. In 1886, railways in the south managed to convert the gauge on an estimated 11,500 miles of track in a period of just 36 hours. The History Guy remembers the 1886 Southern Railroad Gauge Change, an important moment in railroad history."


----------



## Pinky

Meanderer said:


> @Pinky
> BBC's Great Canadian Railway Journeys "Calgary"  S01 EPISODE 10/15


@Meanderer .. don't know how I missed this. It brought back memories of my train journey way back in 1967 - Vancouver, B.C. to Toronto, Ontario. Three days and three nights. Lovely scenery and good conversation made the trip bearable.

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Meanderer

Joni Mitchell - Just Like This Train (Live In-Studio 1996)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thomas The Tank Engine and his Amish friends Lancaster Pa. on the Strasburg line.
According to the photographer, many of the Amish boys placed pennies on the track to create a keepsake of Thomas's visit.


----------



## Meanderer

Scenic Train Rides Across Irish Countryside on Irish Rail


----------



## Meanderer

Irish Rail Passenger Trains at Limerick Junction 27-4-2015


----------



## Pappy

Didn’t see that sharp right turn..


----------



## Rich29

In the 1970's I commuted on the Erie Lackawanna RR. Now I model a portion of the railroad in N scale.
Fun memories.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome @Rich29.  Thanks for posting!

Commuting on the Erie Lackawanna, 1964


----------



## Meanderer

"A look back and story of the old Steam Trains and Depots of the Appalachia mountains of the past. These men that worked these railroads had a hard and dangerous job at keeping them up and going.  Thanks for watching."

Appalachia History of Trains & Depots of the past


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Ireland's Stunning Cross-Border Train  - Dublin to Belfast


----------



## Meanderer

Galway To Dublin Ireland Train Journey


----------



## Meanderer

The One With The Very Comfy Seats | Irish Rail | Dublin Heuston-Cork Kent | 1st Class


----------



## Meanderer

Cows on train tracks


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

What the heck is that Bea?? I've never seen this before!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

hawkdon said:


> What the heck is that Bea?? I've never seen this before!!!


They were railroad cars designed to ship new cars.

The cars were driven up that hinged flap, secured to the flap, and a machine lifted the flap closed so the car traveled on its nose.

I could never understand why all of the fluids didn't leak out.

Maybe they didn't fill them until they arrived at the destination.


----------



## Meanderer

_CSX Car Hauler Train (2017)_


----------



## jimintoronto

Pinky said:


> @Meanderer .. don't know how I missed this. It brought back memories of my train journey way back in 1967 - Vancouver, B.C. to Toronto, Ontario. Three days and three nights. Lovely scenery and good conversation made the trip bearable.
> 
> Thank you for posting this!


That guy is the most irritating person to ever do a travel documentary, in my opinion. His Canada railway series was so sugar coated it was amazing. He never missed a chance to fawn and swish  all over the place. JimB.


----------



## Meanderer

Truly Loyal Dog Spends 2 Days Protecting Injured Friend on Frozen Train Tracks  (video link)

"A tense video of two dogs on train tracks in Russia stirs up all kinds of emotions and questions. But one thing is for sure. Watching this heroic dog refuse to leave his injured friend’s side is a touching picture of true devotion!"

"The incredible story of Panda and Lucy isn’t a new one. But it’s one of those stories that resurfaces across the Internet from time to time. And for good reason. Despite the terrifying conditions these two dogs are in, the friendship and loyalty between these furry pals is an inspiring example of true devotion for all of God’s creatures." (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

Rescued abandoned dogs go for a train ride! 

"Rescuing dogs and getting them vet care (including spading or neutering) is nothing new for Eugene Bostick. He has been rescuing dogs for over 20 years. He reckons somewhere between 20-40 dogs have been rescued during this time."

"As a retired railroad man, Eugene appreciates the enjoyment of train rides. Eugene can be seen out in Fort Worth 2-3 times a week, weather permitting, taking the rescued dogs for a train ride."


----------



## Meanderer

The rubber tyred Metro Line 4 train in Paris




This is the Metro Line 4 train in Paris that runs on rubber tyres. The metal rails are merely there to help steer the train.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


This triangle-shaped train image is quite old photoshop job. It was debunked already in 2006 by the Computing Magazine. The real train photo is below:




"The train is a former Kinki Nippon Railway – “Kintetsu” – KuMo270 series EMU. It was built in 1977 by Kinki Sharyo for the 2’6”/762mm gauge Hokusei line from Nishi-Kuwana to Ageki, near Nagoya. This line had been set to close, but was instead taken over by the Sangi Railway.’ Oh, and it’s not triangular. Someone squashed it up using Photoshop, as we can now reveal above."


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> This triangle-shaped train image is quite old photoshop job. It was debunked already in 2006 by the Computing Magazine. The real train photo is below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The train is a former Kinki Nippon Railway – “Kintetsu” – KuMo270 series EMU. It was built in 1977 by Kinki Sharyo for the 2’6”/762mm gauge Hokusei line from Nishi-Kuwana to Ageki, near Nagoya. This line had been set to close, but was instead taken over by the Sangi Railway.’ Oh, and it’s not triangular. Someone squashed it up using Photoshop, as we can now reveal above."


April fools!


----------



## Meanderer

The Texas Zephyr
by Bill Boggs (drifter) Jan 15, 2016

"When I was growing up in north central Texas, I walked to school every day. The most vivid memories I have of that time were those memories associated with junior high school and waiting on a passenger train to load and unload its passengers. Now the school I attended was about three and a half miles from my house and it took about an hour to walk if I just struck out and walked, which I couldn’t do that because I had to cross a railroad track. From my section of town there were two streets that crossed the tracks on the way up town and on across town to my school. One of those streets crossed the tracks far to the north of where I lived and that route added an extra half hour of walking time. The other route was Seventh Street, a major traffic artery to the east side of town where I lived and most mornings Seventh Street was blocked by a passenger train. I would wait on that train ten, fifteen, even twenty minutes each morning. Some boys in a hurry to cross would crawl under the train."

"One morning as I stood by the tracks waiting for the train to load its passengers and move on, an ambulance came up on the blocked crossing. It sat there several minutes with its lights flashing and its siren wailing but the train did not move. Finally, the driver turned around and went off to find another passage across the tracks. Another time, a boy about my own age became impatient and started to crawl under the train just as it lurched forward, moving. I held my breath and turned away because I had done this several times and I knew how hard it was to crawl under the train in a hurry. The boy didn’t make it. The train ran over his leg, severing it just below the knee. After that I was afraid to try again."

"On my way to school most days the train blocking my path was a long silver train with a silver engine and a black streak that ran its entire length. It was the longest passenger train to come through our town. It was said to be one of the fastest trains on the tracks."

"I would stand there beside those tracks, my lunch box in hand, looking at the people seated behind those windows staring back at me. Sometimes one of them would wave and I would wave back and I wondered to what far off destinations they were going. I could see myself seated behind those windows, in the club car, having my breakfast, impatient that the train did not get under way again, taking me to some distant place."

"The newest trains had names and this sleek, shining train was the Texas Zephyr. One morning standing there looking in, I saw a porter in his neatly pressed uniform and his distinctive cap lean over and light the cigarettes of a gentleman and his lady. How I longed to ride that train."

"Some years later, en-route to Ft. Lewis, Washington I rode the Texas Zephyr. The trip took almost four days and it was a royal experience. Out northwest of Denver the train struggled as we climbed ever higher, seeking out a pass that would let us cross over those majestic mountains. In Wyoming west of Laramie, the train was halted by deep snow. We sat there one evening and all night waiting for a repair train to come from the west to clear the tracks. We got off the train and threw snowballs at each other and some of us walked back down the tracks several hundred yards and were amazed how steep the grade was. Off in the valley below we could see a herd of elk and a stream that ran through the valley and from where we stood the stream was no bigger than a string and there were a dozen shades of green among the grasses and the shrubbery and the trees and I marveled at such beauty and God’s grand creation."

"I did not sleep that night, instead I played gin with some colonel ‘s wife. We would play gin for an hour or so then get up and stretch our legs then play some more. Occasionally, the porter would come by to refresh our drinks and to light my cigar. All night there was a party-like atmosphere on the train with much drinking and singing and merry-making. The passengers got to know each other. At one point that night I got off the train again and walked forward to the engine. The engineer invited me up and he showed me around his domain there in the engine compartment and we talked a while. He told me about his job, how long it took to stop the train when he had a full head of steam and how boring it was to constantly keep his eyes on the track ahead of him. I asked him if he had ever seen anything on the tracks blocking his way. He said he’d seen trees pushed over on the tracks by rock slides and an occasional boulder on the tracts, and once a stalled vehicle. That had caused an accident; he had hit the stalled car but no one was hurt because its occupants had crawled out of the car when they saw him coming. He said he was gone from home days at a time and he didn’t like that. He gave me a different perspective on trains and railroading. Later that morning as we passed through a small town in Utah, I saw a small boy, lunchbox in hand, standing by the tracks peering in at us. I waved to him and he waved back. I could imagine what he might be thinking."

"I rode the Texas Zephyr several times and it was always a grand experience, yet no other ride on the Zephyr was quite as memorable as that first journey. But that long silver streak with all its comfort and all its speed had somehow lost its mystique. My earlier memories faded and it became just another mode of transportation. Still, when I heard the railroad was retiring the Zephyr, I was glad I had experienced those rides for I knew there would never be another."


----------



## Meanderer

Pichi Richi Railway - Coffee Pot Special Part 1, 2nd Oct 2016


----------



## Meanderer

Riding Indy's train (link to video)




The Cumbres & Toltec steam train connecting Colorado and New Mexico has a famous history, and you can ride the same rails as Indiana Jones, and even stay in his childhood home.


----------



## Meanderer

1949


----------



## Meanderer

"All aboard! Let's look at trains from all over the state of California - it's California Trains! You will see just about every different train in California - steam, diesel, passenger, and freight - it's all here! A wide variety of some of my best shots of trains running in California in all different climates: sunny beaches, shady redwood forests, dry deserts, and even snowy mountains. Trains and railroads featured include Amtrak, Coaster, BNSF, Union Pacific, Metrolink, Caltrain, ACE, Pacific Sun, Fillmore and Western, Skunk Train, California State Railroad Museum, Niles Canyon Railway, Orange Empire Railway Museum, and many more!"

California Trains! 1 Hour, 150+ Trains!


----------



## Pappy

Houston…we have a problem.


----------



## Meanderer

The British Royal Train: The Royal Family's Life on Rails


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> *Jim Croce - Railroad Song*


He is so missed from the music scene!


----------



## Meanderer

Jim Croce - Steel Rail Blues


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Ffestiniog Railway held a gala over the May Day Bank Holiday weekend to celebrate 150 years of passenger trains.

Ffestiniog Railway - 04.05.15


----------



## Meanderer

Fascinating Color Portrait Photos of American Women Railroad Workers During World War II
"Prior to the 1940s, the few women employed by the railroads were either advertising models, or were responsible primarily for cleaning and clerical work. Thanks to the war, the number of female railroad employees rose rapidly. By 1945, some 116,000 women were working on railroads."
(READ MORE)


Cloe Weaver, mother of four, a roundhouse helper training to operate the turntable.







Roundhouse workers on their lunch break.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.newyorkalmanack.com/2013/09/the-power-of-geotourism-the-dh-trainwreck-of-1946/


----------



## GoneFishin

Canadian Pacific (1949) ( CPR Canadian Pacific Railway )


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Meanderer

"....And on another space-related note, maybe what we need is a train that can boldly go where no train has ever gone before, as in the photo below. The maker of this unique creation is unknown (to me, at least)."

"Beam me up, Scotty!"


----------



## Meanderer

Let The Train Blow The Whistle - Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Victoria Day!
Queen Victoria's first railway journey by Janie Hampton








June 22, 2022 will be the 180th Anniversary of Queen Victoria's first train ride.

"Exactly 180 years ago this month, Queen Victoria, who had then ruled Britain for five years, was the first British monarch ever to travel by train. The first railway line in Britain had been opened in 1830, between the cities of Liverpool and Manchester, when Victoria was 11 years old.  Queen Victoria’s husband, Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg, loved new inventions, and persuaded her to try this new form of transport."

"On  June 13, in 1842, the 23-year-old queen and her family took a horse-drawn carriage from Windsor Castle to Slough railway station, four miles away. There they boarded the royal saloon carriage, specially designed like a grand home. It had a padded silk ceiling, blue velvet sofas, matching silk curtains, fringed lampshades, fine mahogany wooden tables and thick carpets. _The Times_ described it: "the fittings are upon a most elegant and magnificent scale, tastefully improved by bouquets of rare flowers arranged within the carriage." READ MORE


----------



## Meanderer

QUEEN VICTORIA'S RAILWAY CARRIAGE ARRIVING AT LLANGOLLEN (2017)​


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GoneFishin

Lucky

**************************************************************
Not so lucky


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Why U.S. Freight Trains Are So Much Better Than Passenger Rail


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - The train


----------



## Meanderer

Legends of Ohio: Lincoln's Funeral Train


----------



## RadishRose

Naugatuck CT


----------



## Meanderer

Lonesome Train (On A Lonesome Track)


----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## RadishRose

Train wreck, New Haven Railroad, Dec. 1968


----------



## debodun




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash sings "On The Evening Train"  (written by Hank Williams)   from the album "America V : A Hundred Highways - The final recordings"


----------



## debodun




----------



## Meanderer

CN Trains And How They Looked Over A Decade Ago, THE CN ZEBRA STRIPES THROWBACK!


----------



## Meanderer

The Train Carrying Jimmie Rodgers Home Greg Brown with Lyrics


----------

